# Lohnt sich der Syncmaster BX2450 ?



## Raz0rX (20. Januar 2011)

Guten morgen
Habe mir überlegt demnächst einen neuen Monitor zu kaufen.
Ich lese hier im Forum sehr oft von dem BX2450 nur ich habe oft in Kritiken gelesen das die Ausleuchtung nicht gut ist und der schwarzwerte eher grauwerte hießen sollten.

Ist dieser Monitor empfehlenswert ? Sind ja immerhin ~200€


----------



## robbe (20. Januar 2011)

Der Monitor ist sehr empfehlenswert. Die meisten sind eigentlich der Meinung, das die Ausleuchtung  dank LED-Backlight wesentlich besser ist, als bei herkömmlicher Hintergrundbeleuchtung.
Zu den Schwarzwerten kann ich dir nichts sagen, hab allerdings mal gehört, das es wenn man ihn über HDMI anschließt nur ne Einstellungssache ist.


----------



## Painkiller (20. Januar 2011)

> Ich lese hier im Forum sehr oft von dem BX2450 nur ich habe oft in Kritiken gelesen das die Ausleuchtung nicht gut ist und der schwarzwerte


Bitte einen Link zu den Kritiken.

Zum Thema selbst:

Ich hab den Monitor selber auf dem Schreibtisch. Der BX2450 wird von vielen Usern hier im Forum genutzt. Qualitativ gibt es an ihm nichts auszusetzen. Er erfüllt seine täglichen Aufgaben zumindest bei mir ohne Probleme. Das Bild ist scharf und die Farben kräftig. Wenn man sich ein bisschen mit den Einstellungsmöglichkeiten auseinander setzt, wird man sicher nicht enttäuscht werden. Er macht sowohl beim Gaming als auch beim Arbeiten oder Blu-Ray schauen eine gute Figur.

Zur Spieleleistung:
Der Monitor verursacht keine Schlieren. Getestet hab ich das mit Unreal Tournament und Quake.

Fazit von mir: Uneingeschränkte Empfehlung für Gamer & Blu-Ray-Fans


----------



## Axel_Foly (20. Januar 2011)

hab den auch seit einem Monat auf meinem Schreibtisch.
also meiner meinung nach hat sich der absolut gelohnt.

zocke vor allem shooter (cs, cod) und schlieren oder ähnliches hatte ich nie. nur die standarteinstellungen sollte man schon etwas anpassen, dann wird das bild deutlich besser.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. Januar 2011)

Jep, kann mich Painkiller nur anschließen habe ihn auch hier und der einzige wirkliche Kritik Punkt ist der das der Werkseinstellungen für den Fisch sind aber das ist bei vielen Monitoren so da  jeder eine andere Farbwahrnehmung  und Helligkeitsempfinden hat. Auch eine Kaufempfehlung von mir!


----------



## Painkiller (20. Januar 2011)

In dem Thread wird meistens über die Einstellungen des BX2450 gefachsimpelt. Falls du dich also für ihn entscheidest, findest du hier ein paar Einstellungsmöglichkeiten. 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ussionsthread-rund-um-das-thema-monitore.html


----------



## Raz0rX (20. Januar 2011)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten ! 

@Robbe 
Die kritiken habe ich von Amazon. 
Einige Leute haben sich über die Belichtung beschwert. Aber wenn ihr sagt das es nicht so ist glaube ich euch mal eher  

Werde ihn mir dann wohl mal bestellen denke ich


----------



## montecuma (20. Januar 2011)

Die Belichtung ist bei TFTs selten optimal, störend wirkt das aber nur wenn das ganze Bil schwarz ist und das auch nur bei sehr wenigen Personen. Natürlich unterliegt das ganze auch einer gewissen Streuung, sodass man eben nene guten oder nen schlechten Monitor kriegen kann, was die Beleuchtung angeht - genauso wie mit den Pixelfehlern.

Ich denke, wenn man die Helligkeit von 100% auf so niedrig wie für einen selbst noch angenehm ist runterstellt, dann spart man nicht nur einen haufen Strom und schont seine Augen - das ganze lindert auch die eventuell nicht ganz gleichmäßige Beleuchtung etwas.


----------



## Semih91 (20. Januar 2011)

Ich hab den Monitor auf Wunsch von Pain gekauft. Ich war auch mit den Werkseinstellungen zufrieden. Ist halt bei jedem Monitor anders. Ich habe Glück gehabt und hatte weder Pixelfehler noch andere Fehler. Es könnte aber auch sein, dass du am Anfang einen schlechten erwischt.
Ansonsten sehr empfehlenswert


----------



## Painkiller (21. Januar 2011)

> Es könnte aber auch sein, dass du am Anfang einen schlechten erwischt.



Sowas ist bei keinem Monitor ausgeschlossen.  Aber wenn man dann den richtigen BX2450 hat, will man ihn nicht mehr hergeben.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Januar 2011)

Ah da hat sich noch jemand in seinen Monitor verliebt, hehehe. Da bin ich aber froh ,@Painkiller, das es mehrere gibt sonst hätten wir uns ganz schön in die Haare bekommen!!!!


----------



## Painkiller (21. Januar 2011)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ah da hat sich noch jemand in seinen Monitor verliebt, hehehe. Da bin ich aber froh ,@Painkiller, das es mehrere gibt sonst hätten wir uns ganz schön in die Haare bekommen!!!!


 

Stimmt^^

Der Monitor ist auch klasse. Ich schwatz den schon allen meinen Freunden auf. Bis jetzt finden den alle super. 

Aber von Samsung-LCD´s wurde ich bis jetzt auch noch nie enttäuscht.


----------



## Lan_Party (21. Januar 2011)

Ich habe ihn seit 2-3 Monaten und kann nur sagen er ist klasse! Es ist aber auch etwas neues und ein bisschen ungewohnt. Ich habe erst gedacht das ich einen komplett kaputten Bildschirm habe aber dann habe ich gemerkt das er per Touchscreen angeht. Sehr schöner Bildschirm kann ich nur weiterempfehlen!


----------



## DeLuXe1992 (22. Januar 2011)

Hi Leute.
Ich wollte mir auch nen neuen TFT zulegen - warscheinlich eine Nummer kleiner und zwar den BX2350
der unterscheidet sich ja nur von der Größe zu den BX2450 oder?. (Insbesondere der TN Panel oder wie er auch heist^^)
Naja jedenfals hab ich gelesen das die Werkeinstellung vom TFT nich so berauschend sein soll, kann das von euch vll jemand bestätigen.
Und wie isen das mit dem Inputlag is der TFT (2350) davon betroffen?
Danke schonmal


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Januar 2011)

Ja die unterscheiden sich nur durch die Größe. Jep die Werkseinstellungen sind für den Fisch da musst du selber Hand an legen ist aber bei vielen Monitoren so. Also eins kann man zu 100% sagen das die BX Reihe keinen wahrnehmbaren Imputlag hat und das garantiere ich dir, habe den großen Bruder BX2450.


----------



## DeLuXe1992 (23. Januar 2011)

Hui, das ging ja mal Fix !, danke  
Werde warscheinlich doch ne die nummer grösser nehmen (BX2450).
Hättest du vll schon passende Einstellungssachen?
Wie isen das mit der Schrift ist die klein? Habe iwo mal gelsen bei 1080p und 22 wäre die schrift viel zu klein?!


----------



## Painkiller (23. Januar 2011)

Das findest du alles hier

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ussionsthread-rund-um-das-thema-monitore.html

Dort werden einige Einstellungsmöglichkeiten genannt.


----------



## neith (24. Januar 2011)

Bin ich eigentlich der einzige der massive Probleme mit dem Monitor hat? Hab schon 3 Stück zurückschicken dürfen, 1. massive Pixelfehler, 2. Ausleuchtung im Eimer, 3. najo, wenn der halbe Bildschirm weiß statt schwarz is is auch nett und nach dem 1. Tag schon nen Pixelfehler. Fahre oft auch Lans von daher sollte er schon was aushalten...
Hat wer eig. Alternativen zum BX2450? Hab ghört der VE246h von Asus soll net schlecht sein...

mfg


----------



## Painkiller (24. Januar 2011)

Wo hast du denn den Monitor gekauft? Vllt. mal Shop wechseln? Bis jetzt hatte ich solche Probleme nicht.


----------



## neith (24. Januar 2011)

Alle 3 bei Amazon, da ich dort die besten Erfahrungen mit Retourwaren gemacht habe. Nur entweder hab ich wirklich Pech ghabt oder kA, aber ich kann mit nem Monitor nix anfangen der im Standardbetrieb, ohne irgendwelche Einflüsse Pixelfehler bekommt, sonst kann ich mir jedesmal wenn ich auf ne Lan fahre einen neuen Monitor kaufen ^^.

Hab bis jetzt eig. nur die besten Erfahrungen mit Samsung gmacht (mein alter 19" TFT von Samsung werkelt schon seit ca. 6 Jahren ohne Probleme), deshalb wollt ich mir jetzt auch wieder einen zulegen, aber njo mittlerweile schwankt das Bild von Samsung schon heftig.


----------



## Painkiller (24. Januar 2011)

Mein BX2450 ist auch von Amazon. Ich hab die Probleme nicht.

Bis jetzt hab ich von solchen heftigen Problemen aber auch nichts gehört.


----------



## b00gie (24. Januar 2011)

ok nachdem ich mir diesen Thread mal durchgelesen habe, hat sich die Suche nach einem passenden Monitor zu 99,9% erledigt xD


----------



## Painkiller (24. Januar 2011)

Schön zu hören! 

Wenn´s so weitergeht wird der BX2450 der neue Volks-Monitor von Bild.


----------



## b00gie (24. Januar 2011)

Warum auch nicht, wenn er wirklich so gut ist (und davon gehe ich jetzt mal aus). Ich hab mal google leergelutscht und konnte sofern auch nur positives Feedback lesen, außer ein paar (wie auch hier) die sich über die Grundeinstellungen geärgert haben


----------



## Painkiller (24. Januar 2011)

Die Grundeinstellung ist so ziemlich der größte Nachteil des Monitors. Aber da kann einem ja geholfen werden.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. Januar 2011)

Ich glaub das Problem ist , das mancher User total überzogene Erwartungen haben. Den perfekten Monitor für ~230€ bekommst du nicht auch nicht für 500€. Man muss halt festhalten das du für das Geld einen sehr guten Moni bekommst der nicht schliert oder ne Korona bildung oder Inputlag aufweist. Dazu finde ich ihn optisch auch sehr ansprechend. Den nächsten der sich beschwert das der BX2450 nicht gut ist, dem empfehle ich dann 100%'tig einen Eizo für 1500€!!!


----------



## Painkiller (24. Januar 2011)

> Ich glaub das Problem ist , das mancher User total überzogene Erwartungen haben.


 
Dem ist auch so. Teilweise liegt das daran, weil mit gefährlichem Halbwissen hantiert wird. 
Nur weil 2-3 Leute mit dem Monitor Pech hatte, ist das noch lange kein Grund ihn schlecht zu machen. 

Den technisch perfekten Monitor gibt es sicher nicht. Aber für meine Ansprüche ist der BX2450 perfekt.


----------



## Semih91 (24. Januar 2011)

So sehe ich es auch Pain und Hulk. Der Typ, wo Pech hatte, sollte evtl. mal von Mindfactory oder so kaufen, wenn es wieder dasselbe Problem gibt, kannst dir ja einen anderen Shop suchen. Und bei Mindfactory sparst du nachts noch Versandkosten


----------



## neith (24. Januar 2011)

Zwar nett gemeint, aber Amazon liefert Versandkostenfrei zu mir, von daher... Und is zwar schön und gut, und ich will Samsung nicht schlechtreden, hab wie gesagt viele Produkte von ihnen und war bisher sehr zufrieden, nur will ich net Angst haben, dass jedes Mal wenn ich auf ne Lan fahr ein neuer Pixelfehler a is, was nachvollziehbar is wenn die schon im Standardbetrieb mit dem Spaß anfangen. 

Wie gesagt, wenn er normal läuft ist er ein Top Monitor zu dem Preis und sicherlich jedem zu empfehlen.


----------



## Natsu (29. Januar 2011)

gibts iwo infos wie ich den richtig einstellen kann? Hab ihn grad geliefert bekommen und er sieht klasse aus! Außerdem wüsste ich gern ob man den iwie verstellen kann, denn er ist leicht nach vorne gekippt!


----------



## prime73 (29. Januar 2011)

Hier hat hulkhardy1 schon richtig gute Vorarbeit geleistet 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ussionsthread-rund-um-das-thema-monitore.html

Läßt sich ohne Probleme auch nach hinten neigen. Bißchen mehr druck und es klappt.


----------

